# TV Karte fuer Mutter



## thysol (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
Meine Mutter wuerde sich gerne eine TV Karte kaufen. Sie soll an einem Notebook betrieben werden. Die TV Karte soll an einem ueber 10 Jahre alten Nokia Analogen Sateliten Receiver angeschlossen werden. Die Karte soll ausserdem in der Lage sein selbstaendig das Irische Fernsehen zu empfangen.
Budget = 95 euro
Koennt ihr mir ein gutes Modell empfehlen?


----------



## Psytis (22. Dezember 2010)

ich denke mal so etwas sollte passen
TerraTec Cinergy Hybrid RC, DVB-T/analog, USB 2.0 (10585) | Geizhals.at Österreich
ich kann aber nichts zu der funktion von dem teil sagen.
ich habe aber bis jetzt mit terratec keine negativen erfahrungen gemacht.
was den irischen empfang angeht, bekommt ihr den über die normale Antenne??


----------



## thysol (22. Dezember 2010)

Psytis schrieb:


> was den irischen empfang angeht, bekommt ihr den über die normale Antenne??



Ja, aber sie will das die TV Karte fuer Teresstrischen Empfang selber eine Antenne hat. Dafuer ist ja dein empfohlenes Geraet geeignet. Danke fuer die Empfehlung.


----------



## Psytis (22. Dezember 2010)

moment, du hast dann aber den Sat-receiver über das Antennenkabel da angeschlossen bzw die antenne dann am receiver.
und wie es dann mit dem empfang aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## thysol (22. Dezember 2010)

Psytis schrieb:


> moment, du hast dann aber den Sat-receiver über das Antennenkabel da angeschlossen bzw die antenne dann am receiver.
> und wie es dann mit dem empfang aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.



Kurz:
Sie will Irisches Fernsehen ueber die mitgelieferte Antenne von der TV Karte kucken und deutsches Fernsehen ueber den (analogen) Sat Receiver kucken. Da muss dann also ein Kabel zwischen Sat Receiver und TV Karte verlegt werden. Irisches Fernsehen will sie aber auf jeden Fall von der Antenne der TV Karte kucken und nicht ueber den Sat Receiver.


----------



## Psytis (22. Dezember 2010)

ja wie empfängt sie denn zur zeit das irische fernsehn?

zwischen Satreceiver und TVstick brauchst du ein normales Antennenkabel (SCART geht da nicht), am Laptop musst du dann halt einen Sender auf die frequenz vom Receiver einstellen.


----------



## thysol (22. Dezember 2010)

Psytis schrieb:


> ja wie empfängt sie denn zur zeit das irische fernsehn?



Normale Antenne.



Psytis schrieb:


> zwischen Satreceiver und TVstick brauchst du ein normales Antennenkabel (SCART geht da nicht), am Laptop musst du dann halt einen Sender auf die frequenz vom Receiver einstellen.



Das Antennen Kabel haben wir bereits. So ist ja der Receiver zum Fernseher angeschlossen.


----------



## Psytis (22. Dezember 2010)

dann musst du nur satt dem Fernseher den laptop anstecken.


----------



## thysol (22. Dezember 2010)

Psytis schrieb:


> dann musst du nur satt dem Fernseher den laptop anstecken.



Genau. Das Loch hintem an der TV-Karte ist doch fuer so einen Anschluss gedacht, oder?


----------



## Psytis (22. Dezember 2010)

genau.
Antennenkabel vom Fernseher ausstecken und da rein.


----------



## thysol (22. Dezember 2010)

Ok. Vielen Dank fuer deine Hilfe.


----------

